# SPI 7/31



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I went rock hopping on the SPI jetties on friday and saturday morning. I jumped six on friday morning on rattle traps, and jumped four more on saturday morning before I finally got a circle hook in this one! There are some monsters out there right now.... I hooked three that were at least 5'-6' long. This one got a little lip piercing, but was released unharmed. I caught 3 snook too, so that was a bonus!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a blast out there on Saturday. Just wish I would have landed mine. There's always next time.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

closingtime said:


> I had a blast out there on Saturday. Just wish I would have landed mine. There's always next time.


Yep, that one was a heartbreaker. Well, the good news is you're only 40 minutes away from there!! I think this is your year to nab one!!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Great fish!


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to go Kyle. Give me a call sometime.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------

